# Ein Bild abrunden



## jetoo (17. März 2007)

Hallo

ich kenne mich eigentlich halbwegs gut mit Photoshop aus, doch wie bekommen ich eine bestehende Grafik rund also die 4 Ecken des Bildes. Es muß doch ein Werkzeug sein oder muß ich die Ecken weg Radieren ? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
Ich weiß das man mit dem Werkzeug Abgerundetes-Rechteck-Werkzeug rundungen machen kann aber doch nicht eine bestehende Grafik (Bild)
Wie muß ich vorgehen ?

Danke für eure Antwort. ac


----------



## LookAndSee (17. März 2007)

Beim AuswahlrechteckWerkzeug für Weiche Kante eine Pixelanzahl angeben.
Die Auswahl dann in deine nächste Ebene kopieren und .... > l.g LookAndSee


----------



## Alexander Groß (17. März 2007)

Gib mal hier als Suchbgriff "runde ecken" ein. Das fördert einiges brauchbares zu Tage.


Alex


----------



## Michael Aringer (17. März 2007)

Hallo,

eine Möglichkeit wäre das Bild aus dem Hintergrund zu lösen, ein Rechteck mit abgerundeten Kanten zu zeichnen und den Vektorlayer dann auf das Bild zu ziehen.

Servus, Michael


----------



## chichi (24. März 2007)

gaaanz einfach ;o)

1- mit dem Auswahlwerkzeug Rechteck bereich auswählen
2- weiche Auswahlkante. Musst n bisschen probieren bis die Ecken so rund sind wie du sie haben willst.
3- Auswahl umwandeln in Pfad--->Pfad benennen
4- Pfad wiederum umwandeln in Auswahl und in neue Ebene kopieren, fertig!

Lg Chris


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (24. März 2007)

Hi,
ich hab dir hier mal ein kleines Tutorial gemacht.

Viel Spaß


----------

